# Special Burger Sauce  (on My Deerburgers)



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2019)

*Special Burger Sauce  *(on My Deerburgers)


OK—You’ve all seen my attempts on coming up with a “Special Sauce” like McDonalds  &  Burger King use on their Big Mac & Whopper sandwiches.
Well they came out pretty good, but not really what I was going for.
Then I got a Brainstorm. It was just a Small Storm, but you all know what I had to work with. LOL
So I thought about “Kraft Sandwich Spread”. I love that stuff.
I started out with that stuff in my Elementary school lunches. It wasn’t real filling, but neither was the PB & J or the Lebanon Bologna Sammies (with one Thin slice of Lebanon Bologna ) that I got on the other days of the school week.
Then for the rest of my life, we always had a jar of Kraft Sandwich Spread in the Fridge for an emergency quick sandwich snack.
Also for the last 40 years, I’ve been using it as Tartar Sauce with my Fried Shrimp, Fried Scallops, and Fried Fish. I love it that way. Those same items “Broiled” get melted butter with them, but the Fried & Deep Fried Stuff always get Sandwich Spread as Tartar Sauce.
So my Brain Storm was to spread a good amount of Kraft Sandwich Spread on my Rolls, before adding the Burgers, Lettuce, Maters, just like they add the “Other Stuff” to the Big Mac & the Whopper.
I tried it a couple times & IMHO it’s much better than either of my attempts on the “Special Sauce” Matching I did awhile back.
I will be doing this more often, and I started buying this stuff in 6 packs (6 jars of 15 ounces each), since I now use it for so many things.

SO Now Lets Get to the Burgers:
We usually get 6 burgers out of one of my packs of Deerburger, but this time we got bigger Buns, so we made the Burgers Bigger, and I only got 4 Burgers out of this Pack.
So I grilled these up on my “Q”, and melted a slice of American Cheese on my first one.
Then I brought them to the kitchen, and spread a nice coating of Kraft Sandwich Spread on both sides of the Bun. Then I put the Burger on the Bun, and Some Pickle Chips on the side. I didn’t put anything else on the Burger, because I didn’t want anything affecting the flavor of my test, and there are no more Fresh Garden Tomatoes in PA at this late date.
*NOTE: * I only melt the cheese on the grill for the burgers I’m going to eat right away. Next day burgers get their cheese melted in the Microwave.
That’s about it, but expect to see Kraft Sandwich Spread on my Burgers more often in the future.



Bear


One 15 Ounce Jar of Kraft Sandwich Spread:







Four Big Deerburgers on my "Q":






Closer Look:






Got some nice Grill Marks:






Step Back-----Here's where we're At:






Getting there:






Gotta Melt some Cheese on my First one:






Going inside now:






Good amount of Sandwich Spread on each half of My Bun:






Then the Burger:






Pickle Chips on the side:






Next Day---Another of the Same:






With Stackers, instead of Chips:


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like those are some fine burgers Bear. I'm gonna have to look for that sandwich spread. I dont remember ever seeing that around here. Thats a great veiw you have while cooking the burgers!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

Burgers look great. I used to use that sandwich spread all the time. I plain forgot about it.


----------



## gary s (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks Great !!  Swap you a Brisket sandwich for a Deer Burger

Gary


----------



## kit s (Dec 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *Special Burger Sauce  *(on My Deerburgers)
> 
> 
> OK—You’ve all seen my attempts on coming up with a “Special Sauce” like McDonalds  &  Burger King use on their Big Mac & Whopper sandwiches.
> ...


Love Kraft sandwich spread, but they stopped making it as I was told by Kraft. so my question where are you finding this stuff. I miss it......oh and I would gladly eat one of your burgers. They look so good.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

kit s said:


> Love Kraft sandwich spread, but they stopped making it as I was told by Kraft. so my question where are you finding this stuff. I miss it......oh and I would gladly eat one of your burgers. They look so good.



I'll be dammed. My local Walmart carries it.


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2019)

Beautiful burgers, Bear! Big like. I will have to try the sandwich spread.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

Now my brain stem is smoking. I remember how this spread tasted. And I'm thinking if you mix this with thousand Island dressing I'm wondering how that would taste in comparison to the sauce from Burger Kings or McDonalds?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like some tasty burgers Bear!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2019)

they look mighty tasty bear, i'll have to try that spread, I don't think i've ever seen it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks like those are some fine burgers Bear. I'm gonna have to look for that sandwich spread. I dont remember ever seeing that around here. Thats a great veiw you have while cooking the burgers!



Thank You Sow!!
Yes it really is nice living in the Woods---So Peaceful.

Bear




kit s said:


> Love Kraft sandwich spread, but they stopped making it as I was told by Kraft. so my question where are you finding this stuff. I miss it......oh and I would gladly eat one of your burgers. They look so good.



Thank You Kit !!!
No they didn't stop making it. 
Last time I ordered 12 jars from WallyWorld.
Other places sell it on the Web, but anything a little hard to find I wait & order from WallyWorld. If you get $35 worth of stuff, You get Free Shipping. 2 or 3 days Free Delivery.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

The sandwich spread is great! We have been using  it since childhood. Deer burgers look great as well.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2019)

Kit, I heard that the State of California outlawed it because of the warning that they put on all labels there, you know the one right?  
snicker, snicker snort, snort, .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice job Bear!
We didn't get our deers this year, bummer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Burgers look great. I used to use that sandwich spread all the time. I plain forgot about it.



Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Looks Great !!  Swap you a Brisket sandwich for a Deer Burger
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
If only we could do that---I'd be game!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks like your eating pretty good these days!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'll be dammed. My local Walmart carries it.



Yup---I get it from them.
Whenever I'm down to opening the last Jar, I make an order of 6 or 12 jars, along with some other things, like cans of Spam, Marinades, etc. Over $35 order = Free Shipping (2 or 3 days).
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




disco said:


> Beautiful burgers, Bear! Big like. I will have to try the sandwich spread.



Thank You Disco!!
Give it a try & let me know how you like it on a burger.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Now my brain stem is smoking. I remember how this spread tasted. And I'm thinking if you mix this with thousand Island dressing I'm wondering how that would taste in comparison to the sauce from Burger Kings or McDonalds?




Give it a try & Report Back.
I'm liking it just the way it is out of the Jar.
I Might just leave it that way, unless you find a big improvement, because it would be nice if I could just use it right out of the Jar!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Give it a try & Report Back.
> I'm liking it just the way it is out of the Jar.
> I Might just leave it that way, unless you find a big improvement, because it would be nice if I could just use it right out of the Jar!!
> 
> Bear



Ok, I'll let you know.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 16, 2019)

Yep, used that quite often back in the day. Been a long time...
Like...


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2019)

Never tried that stuff I do like Heinz 57
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks like some tasty burgers Bear!



Thank You jcam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> they look mighty tasty bear, i'll have to try that spread, I don't think i've ever seen it.




Thank You Jim!!
Try it--You'll love it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 16, 2019)

Bear, ya know it's too bad that you can't seem to kick out any food worthy to look at!  YUMMIE!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks good , ( as always  ) . I haven't seen the sandwich spread in awhile . Have to look .
That cheese reminds me of a Templar cross . You hiding treasure up there ?



tropics said:


> Never tried that stuff I do like Heinz 57


I like it too .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> The sandwich spread is great! We have been using  it since childhood. Deer burgers look great as well.



Thanks Hawg!!
LOL---That's what shocks me---Been eating this stuff since I was about 5 years old, and I never thought about putting it on a Burger!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your eating pretty good these days!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!!
Gotta keep the Deer population down!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

tropics said:


> Never tried that stuff I do like Heinz 57
> Richie




Thanks Richie!!
I like Heinz 57 too, but this is completely different.
If you like the sauce they use on Whoppers & Big Macs, you'll love this on your burger.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

olecrosseyes said:


> Bear, ya know it's too bad that you can't seem to kick out any food worthy to look at!  YUMMIE!!




Why Thank You Denny!!!

Bear


----------



## kit s (Dec 17, 2019)

olecrosseyes said:


> Kit, I heard that the State of California outlawed it because of the warning that they put on all labels there, you know the one right?
> snicker, snicker snort, snort, .


Well leave it to California to mess up good things.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good , ( as always  ) . I haven't seen the sandwich spread in awhile . Have to look .
> That cheese reminds me of a Templar cross . You hiding treasure up there ?
> 
> 
> I like it too .




Thank You Rich!!
LOL---It looks like that when I tear the corners off, so they don't lay on my Grill grids.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2019)

udaman
  & 

 luvcatchingbass
 ---Thanks Guys for the Likes.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2019)

Central PA Cowboy
 ---Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2019)

Bear, Your sauce will really liven up a burger , I'll have to remember to try it next summer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Your sauce will really liven up a burger , I'll have to remember to try it next summer.




Thank You CM !!
Originally I was trying to match the Big Mac or Whopper Sauce, because I like both of them, but I was having trouble getting there. However I'm glad I thought of this Sandwich Spread, because I think it's even better than my Target. And I don't have to do any mixing to get there!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

